# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Pęknięty bębenek -objawy

## Karina

Miesiąc temu miałam robione  plukanie ucha, bo okazało sie że mam zapalenie ucha. Niestety chyba nie wyleczyłam tego do końca bo wydzielina znów sie pojawiła, która jest ciemno zielona  :Frown:  Wiem ze musze isc znow z tym do lekarza, az się boję, bo pewnie znow czeka mnie kuracja antybiotykami. Tak sie zastanawiam tylko czy mogło dojść do pęknięcia bębenka usznego i stad znów pojawiła się wydzielina? Jakie są jeszcze objawy przy pęknięciu bębenka? Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć . Sam osobiście podczas wypadku miałem pękniętą błonę bębenkową ucha . Objawy jakie posiadałem to szum w uszkodzonym uchu , lekkie  bóle głowy  i troszkę wydzieliny z tego ucha było. Zalecenie lekarza z tego co pamiętam noszenie waciku w tym uchu aby nić tam się nie dostało , żadna woda itp (podczas np: kąpieli ) po pary tyg błona się zagoiła co często się zdarza , przy badaniu słuchu okazało się Że Słysze lepiej na te chore ucho i wiele od zdrowego,nie wiem czemu ale mam bardziej słuch wyczulony.Dziwna sprawa i lekarz sam nie wie czemu.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Dlatego Pan może lepiej słyszeć na to ucho,gdyż przed pęknięciem bębenka mógł Pan mieć wadę (blizna wrodzona lub nieszczelność bębenka) po ponownym odrośnięciu bębenka bębenek powstał normalny,czytając wcześniej Pana post zadałem pytanie to lekarzowi i tak mi odpowiedział.Pozdrawiam

----------

